# Is it OK for a cat to eat peas?



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Our cat (Rosie) eats any peas that drop on the floor by accident whilst cooking. Is this OK?

She also swallows (with a lot of effort) spikey green barley heads when I take her out on the harness - she's seems quite selective about which one's she goes for. Again is this ok or is it bad for her?

I have a lush tray of cat grass indoors but she's not interested.

She has never brought up any hairballs or been sick - though we've only had her a couple of months. She's about 18 months old.

Any advice gratefully received - many thanks.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, my cat who has recently passed ( rip ) was a grand 18 years and extremely healthy throughout, and she was obsessed with vegetables! Especially peas and carrots.. so while they aren't the best things in the world , for cats anyway lol, grabbing one when they fall on the floor isn't going to kill her  
I'm afraid i don't know about the barley heads but sure someone else will


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, peas are ok! Mine sometimes munch the still frozen variety. You also get peas in some cat foods. Carrots are also fine. Grated carrots are a good way to get some fibre into cats who need it. 

Barley is also fine - will just provide some roughage for her. 

TBH if she has been in perfect health while eating all these grains and greens then surely she is not going wrong in her occasional culinary delights.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies - I feel very reassured now 

I normally feed her a wet combination of Classic plus Nature's Menu and use up to about 10g of dry Orijen a day as a treat. None of these products have grains in so is it possible that she it not getting enough fibre? If so, is it worth giving her a certain amount of peas and carrots a week (or day)?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, if she is pooping okay and not straining then she will not need this. Don't forget that Orijen contains about 25% of veggies and herbs. Also, the fat and moisture content of the food has a lot to do with pooping.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, great.

Thanks alot for your help


----------

